# Good Homemade Target



## Totti

I have recently made a slingshot, and was wondering if there are any suggestions for making good targets for a fairly strong slingshot so I can work on my accuracy without losing all my ammo (my marbles went right through cardboard boxes and got lost in the thick grass)


----------



## Charles

This is a frequently asked question. Here are a couple of examples that I use.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/20712-two-backstops-catch-boxes/?hl=%2Bcharles+%2Bcatch

You will find lots of others on the forum. Just search for "catch box", and/or "catchbox", and/or "backstop". These three searches should yield a ton of ideas. Basically, you want light weight material (old T shirts are good) hanging over a box to catch he ammo. The ammo hits the shirts, which absorb the energy, and the ammo then drops into the box.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## mr. green

Black or dark colored back-stop in your catch box works great. You can see the silver steel ammos.


----------



## FWV2

Here's mine!









Made from scrap wood and old tshirts!

Good luck and have fun building yours!!

Fwv2.


----------



## Totti

Thanks, this should make shooting a lot easier!


----------



## August West

I really don't have to worry about it, I lost all my marbles years ago.

Sorry, couldn't resist. LOL

Just an old t shirt hung on a line will work better than nothing, your shot will just drop straight down to the ground where they are easy to pick up if the ground is clear.


----------



## Hrawk

Check out this thread for ideas:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/12924-show-off-your-catchbox/?hl=catchbox

Here's my two:


----------



## studer1972

I hung a couple of bed sheets and an old dollar store shower curtain in my garage. Nothing's penetrated it yet.


----------



## ash

For targets to hang in front of your catch box, Hrawks set-up is great. Cans are fun to chop to bits and those knock-down discs are also great. Old spoons suspended on a string. Spinning paddles don't need to be re-set or replaced. Good times!

I want to make some "exploding" plaster of Paris targets and perhaps some actual exploding targets by putting baking soda and vinegar into PET bottles. You didn't hear than from me...


----------



## Imperial

ash said:


> I want to make some "exploding" plaster of Paris targets and perhaps some actual exploding targets by putting baking soda and vinegar into PET bottles. You didn't hear than from me...


if your out of vinegar you can also use ketchup .


----------



## abagrizzli

ash said:


> I want to make some "exploding" plaster of Paris targets and perhaps some actual exploding targets by putting baking soda and vinegar into PET bottles. You didn't hear than from me...


Can you elaborate this matter a little bit please? :naughty:


----------



## Imperial

abagrizzli said:


> ash said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want to make some "exploding" plaster of Paris targets and perhaps some actual exploding targets by putting baking soda and vinegar into PET bottles. You didn't hear than from me...
> 
> 
> 
> Can you elaborate this matter a little bit please? :naughty:
Click to expand...

just google or go to youtube . lots of lil kids on youtube though.


----------



## abagrizzli

Well, as lame as I am, I went to IKEA to find my catchbox. Yeah-yeah, I know. I can't find any plywood in a dump, and order one or build one from scratch will cost at least 100 bucks. Cos wood is expensive here.

So I went to IKEA and bought something called SKUBB, it's 33X44X55 cm box. The cost is 30 bucks and they come in pairs.

It's sure not pretty, but actually works. When I hit it, the marbles stay inside, in exception of few that spring out. But for this I think I need a thicker layer, one T-shirt is not enough.


----------



## reset

Dont let the t-shirt drag on bottom. I learned the hard way and destroyed my first catchbox. I just put one t-shirt inside another one and cut them off at bottom so there about 3 inches off the bottom of box. They need to swing freely to absorb the hit.


----------



## abagrizzli

reset said:


> Dont let the t-shirt drag on bottom. I learned the hard way and destroyed my first catchbox. I just put one t-shirt inside another one and cut them off at bottom so there about 3 inches off the bottom of box. They need to swing freely to absorb the hit.


Thank you, I suspected I'm doing something wrong, 'cos the marbles keep spring out.


----------



## abagrizzli

reset, you are right. 2 T-shirts one inside the other, cut the sleeves and the bottoms to hang freely - it absorbs even the very close range full force marbles. Thank you.


----------



## reset

abagrizzli said:


> reset, you are right. 2 T-shirts one inside the other, cut the sleeves and the bottoms to hang freely - it absorbs even the very close range full force marbles. Thank you.


Glad to hear that. Also you could add a bit of cardboard or something about 6-8 inches high to the front at the bottom all the way across to stop the odd roller getting out too.


----------



## abagrizzli

reset said:


> abagrizzli said:
> 
> 
> 
> reset, you are right. 2 T-shirts one inside the other, cut the sleeves and the bottoms to hang freely - it absorbs even the very close range full force marbles. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to hear that. Also you could add a bit of cardboard or something about 6-8 inches high to the front at the bottom all the way across to stop the odd roller getting out too.
Click to expand...

Actually, it can hardly be seen, but I've added some adhesive tape down there. Though you are right - I have to raise the edge of this one. One layer gives me about 2 inches high.


----------



## sultanpuss

Nothing like a nice old styrofoam cooler filled withold newspaper, t-shirts,sand, etc.


----------

